# Is Medium coming back?



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't see any info on it, and when I went to set up my new Tivo with a Medium season pass, it only has the Lifetime (or whatever station besides NBC) ones.

I love this show! I thought it did well!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Sundays after Football is over.


phox


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

That is a long time to wait......


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I was getting tired of the whiney kids anyway.


----------



## smithfan (Oct 12, 2006)

I like it; I am glad it will be back!


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

NBC is bringing it back early. I will be running on Wednesday starting in mid November.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

According to the futon critic, it will be back Nov 15th in Kidnapped's spot...

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061012nbc01

I am so behind on this show, I missed the entire 2nd season minus the first few episodes. I guess I need to do a marathon session with the DVDs.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

rkester said:


> According to the futon critic, it will be back Nov 15th in Kidnapped's spot...
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20061012nbc01
> 
> I am so behind on this show, I missed the entire 2nd season minus the first few episodes. I guess I need to do a marathon session with the DVDs.


I still have the last 5 episodes from last season on my Tivo. Guess I've got about a month to get them watched...


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Not taking this off topic, just relating a story regarding your new Medium deadline... I had both greys anat s2 and lost s2 to watch in its entirety over the course of a month before the new seasons started. not easy my friend, but you will manage as long as Lady is by your side and a cool watery beverage is always close at hand.

And patricia arquette is cute as button so I can watch her anyday.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

rkester said:


> Not taking this off topic, just relating a story regarding your new Medium deadline... I had both greys anat s2 and lost s2 to watch in its entirety over the course of a month before the new seasons started. not easy my friend, but you will manage as long as Lady is by your side and a cool watery beverage is always close at hand.
> 
> And patricia arquette is cute as button so I can watch her anyday.


 Thanks! Lady usually snoozes by the door when I watch TV. And my beverages these days are sugar free Kool-Aid or Crystal Light. I'm down to 189! YAY!

Anyway, enough of that off topic stuff; back to Medium!


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

This will go on my dual tuner along with CSI: NY.

Can't wait to see Patricia back solving paranormal procedural cases!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

This is one of my wife's many contributions to our Season Pass list. She's happy to see it coming back.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I know Lifetime shows the show in repeats. I am kinda hoping they will so S2 in order so I can watch without having to buy it. But I wouldnt mind owning it, Imjust really bad about buying box sets I dont really need.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Two episodes of Medium completed. Three to go.  :up:


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Okay, last season of Medium has been completed. :up:


----------

